# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  IPv6?

## bobis

Τους τελευταίους 4 μήνες, έχει εξαφανιστεί η ipv6 από τα στατιστικά του router, δλδ είναι σαν να μην δίνει καθόλου η vodafone οπότε δεν έχω πια πρόσβαση σε ipv6 pings και δίκτυα γενικότερα, έχετε και σεις παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με vodafone vdsl/fiber? Θυμάμαι ήταν της μορφής 2a02:85f: xxxxxxx

----------


## x_undefined

Ναι, έχουν κι άλλοι πρόβλημα τους τελευταίους μήνες.

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...42#post6996842

----------


## manospcistas

Επίσημη απάντηση της Vodafone είναι ότι δεν παρέχεται IPv6. Κάποιοι έχουν, κάποιοι όχι. Μάλλον κατά τύχη. Έχουν χάσει τη μπάλα και δεν έχουν ιδέα τι λειτουργεί και τι όχι στο δίκτυό τους.

----------


## aitos

> Επίσημη απάντηση της Vodafone είναι ότι δεν παρέχεται IPv6. Κάποιοι έχουν, κάποιοι όχι. Μάλλον κατά τύχη. Έχουν χάσει τη μπάλα και δεν έχουν ιδέα τι λειτουργεί και τι όχι στο δίκτυό τους.


οταν ετρεχα linux ειχα ipv6 .....οταν τα σταματησα και εβαλα windows δεν εχω ...μπορει να ειναι και συμπτωση βεβαια

----------

